# Using LR4 Develope setting with images downloaded with LR3



## valmet13 (Jul 27, 2012)

I've installed LR4. 
When I try to make corrections using Lightroom 4, to photos that I  downloaded before installing LR4, I get the LR3 Develop system.
What do I have to do in order to use the LR4 Develop system?
thanks


----------



## erro (Jul 27, 2012)

I guess you have converted your old LR3 catalog to LR4? That should have been done automatically when you opened your old catalog in LR4. If so, then you should have an exklamation mark (!) in the right hand corner of the Develop module, indicating you are using the 2010 process version (LR3) for that image. Click on that ! to upgrade to version 2012 (LR4).


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 27, 2012)

Note also that all new imports to LR4 should automatically get the new 2012 process version. However, using the option to upgrade pre-existing files with 2010 process version to the new 2012 version can sometimes be less than satisfactory....there is no clear correlation between 2010 and 2012 sliders, so some calculations have to be made during the upgrade and sometimes it doesn't work out so good. Best advice, if you were happy with the LR3 development, is leave them there and only upgrade on an individual basis where you want to see if LR4 can improve things.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 29, 2012)

I agree 100% with Jim unless you have very few images.


----------



## valmet13 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for these suggestions. If I remember correctly, a friend showed me how to quickly and easily use the LR4 Develope system with LR3 downloaded images. I didn't take notes because it seemed to be so important that I thought I'd never forget it. I was wrong. My friend is away for a few weeks. When he returns I'll go over it with him again and if I remember correctly that it is possible and easy, I'll pass on the information.
Berle


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 30, 2012)

It _is_ quick and easy. As Robert explained above, in the Develop Module for an image, if the image is from a previous process version (LR3 in your case), there will be a '!' in the lower right corner. Click it and you can convert to the latest process version and subsequently use the LR 4 controls.




Hal


----------



## valmet13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Got it! 
I just didn't know exactly where to look for the "!"
Thanks to all.
Berle


----------

